# MF 135 won't shift out of neutral



## stevewel (May 26, 2012)

I have a 1970 MF 135 gas tractor, works well, runs well, stopped in the field today due to a problem with a mower arm, got back on and now it won't shift into any gear. The high and low shifter will shift into either position, the clutch feels normal, but the gear selector will not budge out of the neutral position. Its never done this before, any ideas on what it could be? Gear selector is in neutral and appears normal for neutral spot, but won't move into any forward or reverse gear position.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well it could possibly be a problem of the actual shifter itself slipping out or jumping the shifting forks which is cause by the actual forks having a groove worn into them over time and from shifting it into gear what I would do is unbolt your gear selector from the tractor in the neutral positing and peak to see if it has in fact jumped the forks. Hope this helps.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

JD100 said:


> Well it could possibly be a problem of the actual shifter itself slipping out or jumping the shifting forks which is cause by the actual forks having a groove worn into them over time and from shifting it into gear what I would do is unbolt your gear selector from the tractor in the neutral positing and peak to see if it has in fact jumped the forks. Hope this helps.


JD100 has a good point and is one of the common issues whit the MF135

I have had this problem before and here is another if the forks have not worn groves in them.

there are springs and a single ball bearing in the shift plate housing that have stuck due to rust and weak spring.

which caused the forks alignment to slip out of place usually just a matter of pulling the shift cover housing and cleaning and or sometimes replacing the springs and bearing will correct it.


----------

